# Tica's Foaling Thread **UPDATE** Foal has arrived!



## Nightside

Tica is my short and short tempered Paso Fino bred to El Magical del Sultan for a February 14th foal. I don't know much about Pasos (especially bloodlines, hers are supposedly fancy but weren't passed on to me or her last owner I believe) but I'm a sucker for a sweet face and her ground manners are impeccable.

Here she is a few days after she arrived on November 3rd.









November 13th.










December 3rd










December 13th











The stud!










So I'm getting a grey foal, that's for sure. Both started out black, I know Tica did, so it should be flashy for a years anyway, haha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

Yep, you'll be getting a gray & being gaited it will be flashy. I had a horse that was born on Valentine's day-his last few years, we just called him Val.


----------



## SunnyDraco

You can still can a non-grey from 2 grey parents if they are both heterozygous grey and there would be a 25% chance of a foal that won't grey out. 

Looking forward to a beautiful little paso baby 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine

My friend bred her grey QH to a grey QH stud and got a palomino  The next foal was grey. So who knows?! Should be a pretty little solid chap though! Can't wait  Good luck!


----------



## Merlot

Lovely!


----------



## Nightside

El Magica Del Sultan was the stud, not Magical. I'd love a little black foal to raise but it wouldn't be a riding horse for me. Don't know anything about showing Paso's and while they are supposed to be very sturdy, I would feel strange on one, as I'm pretty tall foe a woman. XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

Nightside said:


> El Magica Del Sultan was the stud, not Magical. I'd love a little black foal to raise but it wouldn't be a riding horse for me. Don't know anything about showing Paso's and while they are supposed to be very sturdy, I would feel strange on one, as I'm pretty tall foe a woman. XD
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Depending on all their color genetics under their grey coats, there could be many colors you could get, but a high chance of getting a foal that turns grey. I know a mare that was born black and turned grey (like your mare) and when bred to a bay stallion (so both parents are black carriers) they produced a chestnut colt that turned grey. It was a 25% chance to get chestnut from two heterozygous black horses and it was a 50% chance of turning grey. Breeding really is a gamble in all aspects :lol:


----------



## Nightside

Haha, a solid chestnut is the one thing I wouldnt be thrilled about, but that's just me. Healthy, sound foal comes before color of course! But gosh would I be kicking myself. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

Here she is today! 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Can't wait to see baby! ;-)


----------



## BellaMFT

I love Paso's. I have always wanted one.


----------



## Nightside

It's kind of funny, since I've never really been into them, too short for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

Beautiful!!!!! sweet...another thread to stalk....


----------



## Nightside

Here is one from today, I noticed she is starting to get a bit of a bag! I can usually feel the foal moving in the mornings, and that is always fun!









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BellaMFT

She's looking good. I love it when you can feel the baby move.


----------



## Nightside

Thank you! Here's a solution for all the people who ask how to keep a light horse clean in winter. You give them a bath! Oh don't give me that it isn't 90 degrees where you are bull. 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly

I'm dreaming of 90 degrees! It hasn't gotten above 25 degrees F here :-( everything is frozen all the time. 
She's looking great though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BellaMFT

BrieannaKelly said:


> I'm dreaming of 90 degrees! It hasn't gotten above 25 degrees F here :-( everything is frozen all the time.
> She's looking great though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree. I miss warm temperatures. It's currently 2 degrees outside. It's been so cold I actually broke down and bought a blanket for my filly. She is looking good.


----------



## Nightside

Way too cold for my tastes! I've bought one round bale for all the critters and that has gotten me this far! I'd hate to buy more hay more often!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BellaMFT

We have been dropping 1 ton bales so that they have feed 24/7. Have to go pick one up this weekend.


----------



## MsBHavin

Pretty girl!


----------



## Nightside

Oh wow, I can't even imagine all that hay! I'd never be able to have as many critters as I do, hubby already gave me a strange look when I bought, as he called it, a bundle of dead grass.

And thank you! I'm showing her good side, she can be a real witch to all living things but people. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

The foal was really bulging out when I checked the horses this afternoon, she doesn't normally look this big head on, that's why most of her pics here are from the side! But here is a good one, haha.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Annanoel

AW -- I can't wait! She's looking huge and still gorgeous. I bet you're getting excited!


----------



## QuarterCarolina

**Subbing!** Heres to a safe and happy foaling


----------



## ParaIndy

Subbing! Any updates?


----------



## Nightside

No changes so far! She still has a tiny bag which is fine by me, it has been rainy and chilly at night anyway. She is still eating like a pig. I'll get some more pictures up today. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

She was not being cooperative for pictures today but I managed to sneak one!









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

Little miss 'I hate everything' having her breakfast today. 









She is hanging wide today!









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QuarterCarolina

She is such a lovely girl, I have always wanted a grey.  Best wishes for your journey!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

Haha, I've always had a grey around, but thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoundPen

She's pretty. I'm subbing and waiting for more pictures


----------



## Nightside

I finally found the other baby daddy picture I had, there he is!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ParaIndy

He is beautiful!


----------



## Nightside

I can't take credit for him but I like him, too. Took this one of her this morning. Had to bribe her with hay to stand for the picture.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoundPen

Both mom and dad are nice.. can't wait to see the foal!


----------



## FGRanch

Nightside said:


> I can't take credit for him but I like him, too. Took this one of her this morning. Had to bribe her with hay to stand for the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Ugh it looks soooo windy there. I HATE wind. 

She is getting close, can't wait to see pictures of the little bundle.


----------



## BellaMFT

She's looking good.


----------



## Silver Chrome

subing


----------



## Nightside

It was super windy for a day, and then it got super cold! Well... for Florida. 30 degrees is 30 too low for my tastes! I'm surprised they weren't shivering, only the ponies have what I'd call a winter coat.

She still barely has any bag, but I'm rooting for her to hurry this along and plop a black filly on my lap on valentines. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2manypets

A Valentines Baby would be so cool!


----------



## Nightside

Here she is today! It looks like that foal is just pulling everything down along with it! Her bum has started to turn to mush but she is still eating like a pig, as you can see. Still very little bag.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose

Aw, she's adorable! Subbing


----------



## Nightside

Thank you! Here is a front view. Could you imagine if people carried babies like this? 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife

Does she have much of a bag? What does her lady parts look like? Should be a really cute baby


----------



## Nightside

Still very little bag, but here is a lady part picture!









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife

Looking pretty long and relaxed to me. But I am fairly untrained when it comes to foaling. I only know basics  Maybe someone else can say?


----------



## Nightside

I'm not sure either, I only learned you could tell that way recently! No foal yet!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife

How many days is she?


----------



## Nightside

I didn't get a timeframe she was bred, just a due date for her. I got her in November. I could count backwards I guess!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

Here she is, grumpy as ever.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lwhisperer

Subbing! For some reason, I LOVE grumpy mare faces. Maybe it's because mine does them all the time now...


----------



## Nightside

Haha, I like the grumpy look on her, I would say it's justified!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch

Oh man that is a grumpy mare look haha

She is adorable


----------



## anniegirl

Awee I know that look!! my mare is starting to sport that one more often than not...lol cant really blame her tho...she is getting so big...the others still want to play...she just glares at them as if to say.."Knock it off!!!"


----------



## Nightside

Her due date is approaching and I still don't have a foal, haha! Oh, and her bag hasn't changed at all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife

Is she a maiden mare?


----------



## Nightside

No, but that's the only detail I know about her foaling past so I can't say what her record is for her due dates. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

Here she is today. The baby bump actually looks a little smaller than usual!








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch

Hmmmm, when was her due date again? I say she has got a least another week, maybe two to go.


----------



## Nightside

The 14th.  I'm eager to see a foal but I would take a week or two over another month, haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BellaMFT

Is she bagging up yet?


----------



## Nightside

No, still the same, tiny bag. No change in it, aside from being a little more touchy lately, but she could just be getting tired of being fussed with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

It is rainy and nasty today, so it is just as well there was no foal!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar

Probably true, as much as we'd all love to see foal photos! Not ideal for sure.... bet you're pretty excited though


----------



## Nightside

Oh yeah! It is another cold, miserable day today. Cold for Florida, at least. I won't be home all day Tuesday, does anyone want to take bets on that being the big day? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BellaMFT

How about March 5th? That's my B-Day.


----------



## FGRanch

Can you post of her bag?


----------



## Northernstar

Nightside said:


> Oh yeah! It is another cold, miserable day today. Cold for Florida, at least. I won't be home all day Tuesday, does anyone want to take bets on that being the big day?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Going to cross fingers and toes for you that it's_ not_ that day!


----------



## Nightside

Mine is April 6th, so I think I'd be concerned (as long as the due date is correct) if I had a goal then!

I'll try to get a bag shot, I'm working with a camera phone so it usually comes out totally black. Maybe I'll get hubby to hold a flashlight or something. 

But here she is today, chunky as ever, waiting for breakfast.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

shes just too cute! subbing


----------



## Nightside

Thank you! Here is a bit better of a picture. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

No change! Bag is the same, inside of her lady parts are still pink, and she's still chowing down.,
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

Here is that bag shot, just took this one









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

Maybe it is wishful thinking but her bag seemed a tad bit more full today. But, here she is in all her pregnant, hungry glory. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

Bag has a little weight to it today and what may be the start of wax?? Not a great picture but it is hard to be tall and look under a short horse, haha!









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ParaIndy

It doesn't look very full, but maybe she just has a small udder How tight is it?


----------



## cmarie

No that's not wax it the plugs of her nipples, she has a ways to go yet.


----------



## Nightside

I'll try to get a better picture, she's always had plugs but they were much smaller. So maybe she's getting ready to bag up at least!

Towards the back, from her teat back, it is full. Don't laugh but it sort of feels like she is smuggling Hot Pockets. Same weight/size. The front (towards her belly) is still more empty feeling. Although I haven't gone out yet to check this morning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

anything else yet? shes going to be another long waiter i have a feeling...


----------



## Nightside

Today she finally has a full handful of bag to her! She has been really cranky and and fidgety, and doesn't like to be bothered as much, though she still loves being brushed and eating everything in sight. No imminent signs, that brat. She must know I won't let her in the from yard once she foals, and doesn't want to give it up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

It is stinking hot today! That trough usually lasts 2-3 days but it was half gone (or half full) from this morning when I topped it off!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

She is still eating up a storm. Bag is the same size as yesterday, no change in lady parts color, and she was actually less cranky than she has been the past few days.

Makes me wonder if I should spend all day walking her like pregnant ladies do, haha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife

Where is she going to be foaling at?


----------



## Nightside

I've got a smaller paddock for her when she seems more imminent so she won't have to worry about nosey mares bothering her. 

Of course, this is assuming all goes according to plan, and mares hate to follow a plan, haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

I actually got a drop of milk out of her today! Maybe half a drop. Not much but it seemed to be pale yellow in color. Lady parts are still pink, and she is clearly still eating. I even got some movement from baby today. Come on out, baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

If she is getting close enough id stick her in the paddock right now and just have horses next to and around her if you are worried about privacy. I know with my mare the vet was off a few weeks with the due date and I came out to the stable one day and the foal was just there. My mare wouldnt let her suck because the other horses were bothering her and she was trying to protect the foal.


----------



## Nightside

I put her in the paddock on Tuesday because I wasn't going to be home all day. She wasn't very happy about that, judging by the churned up dirt, it looked like she was pacing for a while. She can see the other horses and touch noses, and there is a goat and some chickens that have a pen right next to it. So I'm just trying to keep her stress to a minimum, but he goes in the paddock at night and the other mares hover right outside it with her, and she is fine.

Got a few drops of milk from her now, it is foggy white with a slight yellow and salty. While I was out there I thought I'd take another picture of the belly. Forgive the ribs, they seem to come and go as baby shifts around in there. 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar

Awww, bless her pregnant little self! What a good girl! Bet you're glad that baby didn't come Tuesday - had my fingers and toes crossed on that one. Now, she's good to go


----------



## Nightside

Definitely glad she didn't have it Tuesday! But Iwould welcome a foal anytime now. She's been a doll with all the prodding and poking and pictures. She actually used to spook at the sound of a camera but now I can take pictures of lady parts and she doesn't bat an eye. I musttake too many pictures, haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar

Nightside said:


> Definitely glad she didn't have it Tuesday! But Iwould welcome a foal anytime now. She's been a doll with all the prodding and poking and pictures. She actually used to spook at the sound of a camera but now I can take pictures of lady parts and she doesn't bat an eye. I musttake too many pictures, haha.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Seems you've founded a new method - "So Pregnant You Can Do Whatever You Want At This Point" desensitizing


----------



## Nightside

Ha! That is about it. She also used to be hard to catch. Now, maybe she's just used to me, but the wider that belly gets, the less she seems to play hard to get. She barely shuffles off 6 steps before she gives up and stands to be haltered, vs a 15 minute chase when she first arrived. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

I can finally call what she has a proper bag now! It isn't swollen and looks about to burst or anything but she has a nice pouch that you can see swinging when she walks. Got a small stream of milk and it is clear. I think there is a full moon tomorrow so maybe she is planning around that. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoundPen

Yay! Hopefully it's soon


----------



## Nightside

She seems to be getting more bag by the hour, and it ranges from clear to foggy white.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

gettin closer!


----------



## Army wife

Yay! Is it sticky?


----------



## Nightside

Still the same color. It has a very slight stickiness to it, and this morning I leapt out of bed because I thought she was having it. She was walking around with her tail raised, and nipping at her stomach. When I came outside she walked to her food bucket and stood there, and she stopped whatever she was doing, haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar

Oh my gosh!! I'll bet you're on pins and needles with excitement! Sounds like she's very close - especially nipping at her stomach.... Ooooh good luck and thankyou for keeping us informed!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Hope it's soon!


----------



## Nightside

That is what she has been doing.on and off today. Just likes having that tail up. Still eating and drinking like normal and has stopped.nipping at her stomach after she ate her grain this morning. She is a tease!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Can we say "Zero muscle tone in the butt area?" .. wow.


----------



## Nightside

Yeah, her bum turned to mush a while ago. It's going to slide out like butter on Crisco at this rate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jacqua Stud

> It's going to slide out like butter on Crisco at this rate.


Bahaha, I bet she hopes it will! Seems like you are pretty close to D-day


----------



## Nightside

She has some brown staining on the back of her hind legs. I couldn't find any discharge or anything so maybe just manure. Her bag is pretty full (though still not huge like some mares on here) and her teats are fat and round now as well. Milk is honey colored, still kind of salty, and she was very irritable today. Don't blame her, though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

Out of three threads on the foaling I am watching NOBODIES horse is on time. :-( I want to see a foal....So, come on baby!!!


----------



## Nightside

Ah-ha! You must have jinxed all of us! Kidding, of course. I want to see babies, too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

Nightside said:


> Ah-ha! You must have jinxed all of us! Kidding, of course. I want to see babies, too!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
No I think I jinxed everybody cause all of the ones I am watching have no babies. :-( The mares are huge, Look they are going to foal any minute but nope......no babies


----------



## Nightside

Haha, I think it is because they secretly like theattention and don't want to share the limelight with a foal. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

I'm still waiting! Bag hasn't changed much couldn't get any milk yesterday but I got some today, foggy white and rather flavor less. I wish I'd been taking pictures of the inside of her ladybits because it seems a little darker, but we also had a cold snap and it is 30 degrees cooler than it was yesterday so I'm not sure. She is not interested in running at all. She slowly wadddled her way to the feed yesterday and today. 

I will get a side shot too but here she is, pregnant with a sideways egg.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar

Awww, bless her heart! She must be so ready to get that baby out! Maybe this weekend!!


----------



## Nightside

I hope so! Silly horse doesn't have much longer to even be in the right month for foaling, much less the right day. Or week, haha.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

haha she looks like such a miss grumpy gills in that photo  its a cute grumpy face tho!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

SQUEEEE! Subbing!


----------



## Nightside

I heard a ruckus outside, and as anyone with an overdue mare knows, a ruckus surely means you have a foal waiting. Nope! Horses quietly grazing by moonlight. No action, but I'll spice things up with a fresh boobie shot.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

well i leave for spring break on the 7th. that means that thats when she will leave since I wont have my computer to check for updates. might as well mark it on your calendar foal thread obsessors! its bound to happen...lol


----------



## BrieannaKelly

March 8th it is then! Lol. ;-)


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

subbing


----------



## Nightside

As long as she doesn't have it on my birthday (April 6th) I won't reach up there and pull the foal out myself! Ha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

Tica had to have a little discussion today. As I was checking her out, she squealed and tried to cow kick me, and she got her behind smacked good for that one. Lady parts are the same color but I couldn't get milk from her, even after she settled down. She is still eating away but she did have a big stain on her leg, noticeable enough that I could take a picture, but I didn't see any discharge, either. Picture to come. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar

Oh my gosh, Nightside - she's going to have that baby soon!!


----------



## TheRoundPen

Soon?!?!?!?


----------



## Nightside

Nothing yet! She better have it soon because she tried cow kicking again, nowhere as bad as this morning but she caught hell for it again. I wasn't even touching her yet! She is still eating away, couldn't get milk, lady parts same color. 

And she is normally very tolerant, kicking has never been in her nature with people. She must be uncomfortable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

well she must be getting close if shes miss ****y pants all of a sudden haha


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

:shock: OH MY GOODNESS...that sure could be remnants of the plug....That coupled with her sudden grouchiness means she's most likely VERY close!:happydance:


----------



## Nightside

Okay, you guys twisted my arm! I went out to check again! I have a lantern for light so I go to see her. She is standing quietly, but that baby was rocking and rolling in there for about 20 seconds! Then she walked off, which is unlike her. She is normally the pocket horse that will stand as long as you are petting. Despite I being cool out her teats felt warm. She isn't grazing, just standing.trying not to get any hopes up for a foal tonight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar

I'd be tempted to put the coffee on and not surprised if foaling occurs tonight! "She walked off, which is unlike her." "She is normally the pocket horse..." ..."It's cool out but her teats felt warm." "She isn't grazing, just standing."


----------



## Nightside

Just had some more big movementffrom baby, it was only a few seconds worth this time, but other then that Tica is content to hang out just inside the ring of light from the lantern with her butt towards me. Got a few tail raises which I'm pretty sure were farts. I guess today will begin the first all nighter with a horse! 

I always wait up for hubby to get home from work around 1 am so at least I am used to it. Come on, baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

start that coffee woman! time for a mare stare


----------



## Nightside

Cue day one of no sleep, then. I am jealous of every single person with video cameras for mares because it is chilly and buggy out! She finally cocked a hip and seemed more relaxed so inside I go. I'm still thinking I'll end up laughing at myself if that baby doesn't show up for another month or something. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LouieThePalomino

Hopefully all goes well! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lwhisperer

YAY!!! Come on, baby!


----------



## Nightside

Went back out. Less bugs, more cold! She was grazing with the other mare nearby, but she wouldn't let me come up to her at all. I didn't want to chase her and push it but still didn't look like she was ready to drop a foal any second.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

what a tease.


----------



## Nightside

I was up til 4 and no baby. I gave up when she went to sleep, haha. She would graze for a bit, then stand still as the baby would shift around or she would pace. She's killing me! No changes otherwise, just behavior. She's very sensitive along her sides and her tears and dances a bit when I check her but no kicking today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar

Awww, hang in there! Maybe get a good nap in today _just in case!_


----------



## Nightside

Haha I slept in til 9 until the dogs started howling for breakfast. I wish I could take a nap but as soon as it is light out I'm up. I'm usually up at 7 every morning, no alarm. Hopefully it is all worth it.

I just can't imagine how exciting it would be for people who carefully planned the breeding, and waited out the entire term. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

i plan on doing a planned breeding with my mare within the next few years and believe me its going to be an awful wait lol


----------



## Nightside

Okay so as I was checking Tica's lady bits, she. Kept winking as soon as I touched back there. She also has her tail raised and even ate her dinner that way. I don't know if either is significant but that's her quirk of the day. She is not usually a winky mare and I've been checking her for about 3 weeks now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

She is still winking when I touch her lady parts and still walking with her tail raised, but grazing. I really hope it is not too cold for a foal tonight, I didn't think I'd need a blanket in Florida but I have gathered up some thick towels so I can help dry the foal quickly if it comes. 

Terrible picture but that's her belly. You can kind of see her tail raised in it.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LouieThePalomino

Oh! I'm in Florida too, which part are you from?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

Ooh, another Floridian! I guess I'm considered central? I'm up by the big lake in the middle but I've lived in a few areas in south Florida, too. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

I'm from FL moved from there in 2011! i was born and raised in St. Pete. I'm sure glad I'm outta there the humidity is insane O.O


----------



## Nightside

After 2 years in the military in Georgia the humidity is nothing! The GNATS in Georgia were a million times more unpleasant than anything else I've ever encountered. We would be out in an hour trying to he boats ready while breathing.in bugs and being eaten alive. No sprays deterred them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

Nightside said:


> After 2 years in the military in Georgia the humidity is nothing! The GNATS in Georgia were a million times more unpleasant than anything else I've ever encountered. We would be out in an hour trying to he boats ready while breathing.in bugs and being eaten alive. No sprays deterred them.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can relate, mosquitoes loved to feast on me. No mosquitoes where I'm at now muahaha


----------



## Nightside

Mosquitoes didn't bug me. Terrible pun, I know!

No, but really, other than the odd one at night you can hear buzzing about, they don't seem to notice my existance. I eat too much garlic and probably taste terrible. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

Nightside said:


> Mosquitoes didn't bug me. Terrible pun, I know!
> 
> No, but really, other than the odd one at night you can hear buzzing about, they don't seem to notice my existance. I eat too much garlic and probably taste terrible.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I eat garlic all the time too lol it's soooo good lol and they still ate me alive :-(


----------



## Nightside

I guess you just taste good! That's probably a bug compliment! But where is the magical place you live with no mosquitoes?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

Nightside said:


> I guess you just taste good! That's probably a bug compliment! But where is the magical place you live with no mosquitoes?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Bahaha :lol: I'm In Bakersfield, CA now. It's a valley and there no water lol and it NEVER rains.


----------



## Nightside

Lol, no place for the demon bugs to reproduce! I try to keep standing water to a minimum but sometimes we get heavy rain and half the pasture floods! Floating red ants and mosquito larvae, blech!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

Nightside said:


> Lol, no place for the demon bugs to reproduce! I try to keep standing water to a minimum but sometimes we get heavy rain and half the pasture floods! Floating red ants and mosquito larvae, blech!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ick! I sure don't miss all of that, but I do miss the rain I absolutely love rain


----------



## cowgirl928

well at least its getting nice outside so the awful snow goes away.


----------



## Nightside

I love the rain, too. You'd think it'd wash the horses off but somehow they just look even more filthy!

Snow? What is snow?  No, I've been in snow. It is only fun for a few weeks. I couldn't live somewhere with more than that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

Okay, between Tica, Foxy, and Sunshine, SOMEBODY, ANYBODY needs to drop their foal. It just isnt fair to keep humans waiting so impatiently!!!!


----------



## Nightside

I agree! I just checked her again and she is grazing, tail raised, her bag was warm but boy she pinned her ears at me when I touched it. Grumpy Tica is not her usual cuddlebug self!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

I could only imagine if my mare were pregnant. She would never let me near her to touch her again. LoL Shes already cranky 95% of the time let alone if she were that far in foal.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

My mares ate up until the time they foaled....one minute they were munching, the next they were pushing. It's all so nerve wracking! AAAK!


----------



## Nightside

toosexy4myspotz said:


> I could only imagine if my mare were pregnant. She would never let me near her to touch her again. LoL Shes already cranky 95% of the time let alone if she were that far in foal.


Haha! Too funny. Mares can be real witches but she is usually the one to follow you all around the pasture until you resume petting or brushing her. Now she wants nothing to do with me. 

I am getting a real workout hauling towels out there with my little box of foal stuff, just in case I have a shivering foal on the ground by the time I get out there. The winking thing is throwing me off, startles me every time she does it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissColors

Gooooo checkkkk!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

Just came back in! Okay, so usually the inside of her vulva is light pink, and darker pink further in. It is now the same color throughout. I don't know if that means anything but that's my scientific observation.

Bag is warm and she had a fresh coating of dirtso she has rolled since I was out last but was grazing/relaxed, other than not wanting me to mess with her.

Here is another picture, maybe it is just me but belly seems to have dropped a little bit more?









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Color change of the vulva's mucous membrane is a significant sign.


----------



## Nightside

Yep, inside of vulva is definitely a darker pink than normal and she is still winking when I look but it isn't the deep scarlet color I've seen on other mares ready to foal. But she did flex her belly a few times from what I could see and pees twice in the 10 minutes I was out there. Then more grazing. She would be a master of poker with these bluffs!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

No foal! I got a bit of food poisoning so hubby took over and instructed to wake me if she was doing anything but sleeping or eating. Nothing! 

She is looking a little flat from the back, though. Usually one side or the other is jutting out. It is supposed to be even colder tonight!









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

She was down for a bit! She was down for about 5 minutes with that mare glare, laid on her side for a minute, then got up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch

Its a race if mine or yours will go first, gesh these mares.


----------



## Nightside

I know it! I keep popping into your thread and seeing if yours has a foal yet. We can sell tickets to the worlds slowest race at this rate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoundPen

come on Tica!


----------



## Nightside

She'll lay down for a few minutes, sprawl out, and hop up. And she looks ticked off the whole time, lol.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Subbing!


----------



## LouieThePalomino

Nightside said:


> Ooh, another Floridian! I guess I'm considered central? I'm up by the big lake in the middle but I've lived in a few areas in south Florida, too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Awesome! I'm in the Orlando area
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

Oh, you're only about 2 hours away! My BIL goes to school there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

any updates on the girl?


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Sounds like she's getting baby in place and making final preparations.... EXCITING!


----------



## Nightside

Here I am! My phone has been acting up all day with a 'busy network' area. Good thing nothing bad happened or I would have been hoofing it to the neighbors for a phone.

But no foal, her lady parts are darker by a few shades but she was clammed up pretty tight, maybe the cold? She was asleep when I just went out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

No foal this morning! It is supposed to be warming up the next few days and I am thankful for that. I just wish she would slide this baby out already.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

hopefully she will take the warm weather as a hint  I'm so happy to see a baby running around again.


----------



## Northernstar

Nightside said:


> No foal this morning! It is supposed to be warming up the next few days and I am thankful for that. I just wish she would slide this baby out already.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


On for just a second here - This may be Providence, Nightside! Warmer weather approaching down there would be_ just_ the ticket. (was 4 degrees here past few mornings! haha) Despite a sleepless weekend, it's probably a blessing in disguise! Thanks for keeping us posted, and now... "Tica, we _order_ you to delight us with that foal!"


----------



## Nightside

I hope she listens to you guys better than sue does me! I gave her a nice belly rub to convince her but she has had no change from yesterday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

Nightside said:


> I hope she listens to you guys better than sue does me! I gave her a nice belly rub to convince her but she has had no change from yesterday!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


it's like rubbing a magic lamp, you just need to rub it right and the genie will come out :lol:


----------



## Nightside

cowgirl928 said:


> it's like rubbing a magic lamp, you just need to rub it right and the genie will come out :lol:


No foal! Yesterday I did counter clockwise circles. Today I'll have to the clockwise. XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BellaMFT

I hope Tica hasn't been listening to Tenakee. We don't want another mare that drives us all crazy waiting for her foal.


----------



## cowgirl928

Nightside said:


> No foal! Yesterday I did counter clockwise circles. Today I'll have to the clockwise. XD
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


make sure you sing a song while you do that too :lol:


----------



## Nightside

Oh gosh, Tenakee was as big as her barn before she popped! 

I'll have to sing 'Tica had a little foal' to the tune of Mary had a little lamb. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

that is GENIUS! I bet Tica would look at you with a "wth are you doing..." face


----------



## Nightside

My neighbor already thinks I'm nuts. Last night he shined his spotlight on my as I was checking her in the middle of the night. He probably thought I was a creeper.

In case any other mare watchers need it, here is the song.
Tica had a little foal, little foal, little foal!
Tica had a little foal, its coat was black as night.
And everywhere that Tica went, Tica went, Tica went,
Everywhere that Tica went that foal was right behind!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

It's a given that ALL horse people are nuts, so no worries about what your neighbor thinks...he's probably right. LOL!

What if we all joined (cyber) hands and sang this song for Tica? It might just do the trick!!


----------



## cowgirl928

if we joined cyber hands Nightside would have to be rubbing Ticas belly at teh same time for full effect


----------



## Nightside

Lol okay, we'll just have to arrange the time and I will go out and belly rub. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

poor Tica is going to feel so violated with all of our singing and your belly rubbing....oh well maybe it'll convince her to pop. Tell her that we'll stop with the awkwardness for her if she has the baby


----------



## FGRanch

Still nothing. Tica and Rem are trying to turn us into Zombies I swear...ugh


----------



## Nightside

Lol you are telling me. I want to kick her butt when I go out and she is sleeping peacefully. Stop sleeping and have that baby! When do I he to sleep?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

Nightside said:


> Lol you are telling me. I want to kick her butt when I go out and she is sleeping peacefully. Stop sleeping and have that baby! When do I he to sleep?!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



thats just it, you don't get to sleep


----------



## Nightside

So, her vulva seemed extra loose. Maybe I'm hallucinating. Teat had a paper thin layer of fluid stuck to it, so I got a few drops of very sticky, yellowish milk with a clear streak. Like an egg and egg yolk actually. She has gone back to her sweet self once I get my hands on her and she stops trying to walk off. Boy I'm tired, haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

Grrr.... I was hoping you were posting with baby pictures. Dang it!!! I cant see healthy babies in real life so this is the next best thing. I watched seven foals die in person last year due to an owners stupidity so I refuse to talk to people in person about foals......SO.....Im on here waiting for you overprotective mommas to show me PICTURES


----------



## FGRanch

Your mare needs to smarten up! Does she not realize how excited we all are to see her baby?!


----------



## Nightside

I'm so sorry to hear about those seven foals! That is a tragedy. :/ I will tell Tica she has to pop that baby out tonight! 

She is not following milk rules at all. It changes colors all the time and some days I can't even get any. I'm glad it is looking fuller but still not huge. She hangs low, not wide, in the udder. From the right angle it looks like she's a fat gelding or something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch

She sounds exactly like Rem. Exact. Nothing is typical. How many days is Tica at now?


----------



## Nightside

I didn't get the day she was bred or how many days he was at when I got her, but she is 19 days past her due date that I was given. She was being very sweet and nice today but she just exploded when I fed her and we had a come to jesus moment.again, roly poly actually tried to charge me for the bucket and she got it right across the nose. And she has always been quiet and patient for food! But she put up with me checking right after.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo

Fox has been a cow over her food today too! She has her hard feed split into 4 small ones to eat throughout the day. This morning, she had her feed then was turned out while I mucked her stable out. She's usually in one of the fenced paddocks, but as it was early, and she was quiet, I left her to graze around the stable.

I started talking to a local farmer whilst filling her hay nets. Fox then passed me and went round to the front of her stable, where she got in the box holding the rest of the days feeds! When I realised what she was up to, she shot in her stable and started to munch on her tea-time feed (I like to be organised and lay everything ready just to bring her in at night).

It took an age to get her out of the stable (she dug her hooves in:lol and she's normally such a good girl! It must be the hormones :wink: or they're just plain greedy :grin:


----------



## Nightside

Lol I would say it is both! All the mares must be getting on horse forum and collaborating when we aren't looking. Hehehe, everybody hold those foals in, I got an extra long rubdown today and tooted on her face when she tried to check me out! Later I will try to knock er down to get the whole bucket of feed for myself! Soon the tired humans will be our zombie slaves!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar

Poor Nightside! Now you're _really_ suffering from sleep deprivation! haha


----------



## Army wife

Nightside said:


> Lol I would say it is both! All the mares must be getting on horse forum and collaborating when we aren't looking. Hehehe, everybody hold those foals in, I got an extra long rubdown today and tooted on her face when she tried to check me out! Later I will try to knock er down to get the whole bucket of feed for myself! Soon the tired humans will be our zombie slaves!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
Tooted in her face....


----------



## Nightside

Okay my.phone.is having a major.malfunction,.keeps saying.network is busy but in the times I checked her between 7 and again at 9, her bag has doubled in size! I went from being.able to fit.my.whole hand between her udders, to now half a hand! Definitely much fuller! Otherwise no changes toreport!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

Army wife said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> Tooted in her face....


She did! She's a notorious crop duster! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife

Nightside said:


> She did! She's a notorious crop duster! :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's so funny because mine is too!!! Hey, at least she's not so bad that she saves her doo doo for when you pick her back hooves :shock:


----------



## Nightside

Army wife said:


> It's so funny because mine is too!!! Hey, at least she's not so bad that she saves her doo doo for when you pick her back hooves :shock:


Lol! That's terrible! Nope, Tica waits for me to lift her tail so she can clench her lady parts and*unclench, uh, everywhere else. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

Okay! The 11 o'clock update!

Vulva has lengthened and relaxed quite a bit. She couldn't even seem to clench it. It is dark pink, definitely not scarlet. Bag is fuller still!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoundPen

Yay! Come on Tica


----------



## Nightside

She was pacing! She stopped when I came out so I gave her a quick check, might be some wax starting to form but I'm leaving her alone for now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife

Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Nightside

All that pacing must have worn her out because now... she's asleep.

-pulls hair out-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoundPen

miss Tica.. come on! haha


----------



## Nightside

Another no foal morning! Tica rolled a little, .nothing happened, her bag even went back down to its usual size. She's eating like a cow right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar

Oh, Nightside! I hope she has that foal soon - for your sake and ours! Just can't wait to see that little one


----------



## Nightside

Me too! I'm sorry for the lack of pictures but I can't keep a connection long enough for photo bucket to send one but if a foal comes I'll see if I can text a friend the pictures and have her put them up.

In the meantime you'll have a description. The area in front of her hips is really sunken in an her belly is low but still round. The foal was moving around in there for a few seconds, probably thinking about how nice and warn it is in there. Who knows, maybe Tica is trying but the little fella has their hooves braced, lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch

Rem belly stayed round, she had hardly any milk, vulva was still pink at 6pm and at 9pm she had a healthy baby boy! 

Tica is gonna go soon I think, when you stop watching her for a second.


----------



## Nightside

Haha, I try to leave her be throughout the day, I can watch through a window. She gets checked when she has breakfast, around noon, and again at dinner. And of course, through Tue night the past few nights. I am very jealous of your buckskin colt, congrats again! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

walk away from the window for a 20 minute period and then go back...there will be a foal!

Last year when my mare foaled she waited for the ONE morning I wasn't out there at 5 to check her. Guess what happened? She foaled at about 5:30 and my BO called and told me she had had a baby. You can about imagine my excitement/frustration at her haha


----------



## Nightside

Lol I do that a lot actually! I'll get distracted with something for an hour and see how much time has passed, then check outside and... nada! Silly mare!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherripohlman

subbing


----------



## lives2hope

Wow just jumped on this thread expecting to see a foal at the end! She is really hanging on isn't she. Come on baby come out!


----------



## cowgirl928

lives2hope said:


> Wow just jumped on this thread expecting to see a foal at the end! She is really hanging on isn't she. Come on baby come out!


....we have been waiting anxiously, and still it seems like she and Tenakee had a conversation...


----------



## Nightside

Yep. When I go out to check she bats her eyelashes and says, Can I help you? 

Argh! No change!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lives2hope

**** I don't know why I think it's so funny watching these mares torture their owners. I'm going to be there soon enough. I'm keeping fingers crossed she puts an end to this waiting game soon.


----------



## FGRanch

Can you take a new udder pic so I can guess?


----------



## Nightside

I think pregnant mares are a true test of optimism. Maybe tonight?! Mare says hehehe not a chance suckah.

I'll see if I can get some pictures onto photo bucket. We had a round bale delivery at 9 PM (it was cut today and I was last on the delivery rounds but for 30 bucks total cost he can deli ever any time he wants) and you should have seen Tica running around. She knows what the sound of a big truck pulling in means, and I thought surely that would have jiggled baby loose.

Wrong again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

Gah! Are you guys in the area of the warm spell? Maybe she will go now while the warmth is coming on. Don't you think that naturally that would make sense? I mean think about it, if you were a horse, wouldn't you want it to be as warm as possible to have your baby instead of freezing A$$ cold?


----------



## FGRanch

cowgirl928 said:


> Gah! Are you guys in the area of the warm spell? Maybe she will go now while the warmth is coming on. Don't you think that naturally that would make sense? I mean think about it, if you were a horse, wouldn't you want it to be as warm as possible to have your baby instead of freezing A$$ cold?


That would make sense but my horses seem to foal on the coldest days possible. 

Is there a storm coming anytime soon? Or how about a day that you most certianly can't be home?


----------



## Nightside

Yay! I got pictures to load! Sorry they aren't great. But here is bag from this AM. It swells up at night but is mostly gone by morning, but this morning it is still a bit puffy.


















And this picture from about 3 days ago.










So you can see that her butt totally fell off and her hips are sunken in in the front.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

FGRanch said:


> That would make sense but my horses seem to foal on the coldest days possible.
> 
> Is there a storm coming anytime soon? Or how about a day that you most certianly can't be home?


Lol warm spell? It is 50 degrees in central Florida! And about 35-40 at night! Not what I'd call warm but for those of you in.the negatives I surely sound.like a big sissy.

Clear skies for the next few weeks it seems, although I was thinking of going to the auction on Friday, as they sometimes have blankets and foal blankets for 5 or 10 bucks. Kicking myself for not buying them a few months ago when I was there last but that's life. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Oh, pictures are on previous page in case they are missed.


----------



## LouieThePalomino

Gah i made the mistake of looking at this thread while at school -_-''
the teacher has a little monitor projector that shows the screens in front of the class and i scrolled down to see pictures of a horse's ladybits.


----------



## Nightside

Lol! Horsie nude shots. If only Tica knew how many views she had of her various parts, plastered on the internet. Hehehe. Could you imagine if human doctors did this? 

Would you look at the teats on this one, she could go any day!

I'd die. XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch

She will be within the next week, me thinks.


----------



## FrostedLilly

LouieThePalomino said:


> Gah i made the mistake of looking at this thread while at school -_-''
> the teacher has a little monitor projector that shows the screens in front of the class and i scrolled down to see pictures of a horse's ladybits.


Bahahahaha! I made that mistake the other night too on a different foaling thread! I just sit at the front of the class though and was bored, so I clicked on a link in my email and bam! Lady parts! Let's just say I made no eye contact when I left class. 

And Tica is looking close! Tell her to hurry up!


----------



## Nightside

Oh, good, if she goes on the 14th she'll only be a full month over. Mares! :lol: She doesnt even have the maiden excuse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch

I had a mare that went 370-380 days every time. Average is 342.


----------



## cmarie

The picture of her udders, she looks like an A cup mare not the double E that we are used to seeing on this forum.


----------



## cowgirl928

FGRanch said:


> I had a mare that went 370-380 days every time. Average is 342.


are you serious? Those had to be some pretty baked babies


----------



## Nightside

Oh gosh, an extra long pregnancy every time! At least you knew what to expect! I wish I had that kind of info on Tica. 

Cmarie, it hadn't occurred to me that mares might come in sizes!Tica is between 13.3 and 14 hands when I measured so she's not a big girl herself. Maybe she won't get the huge udder some mares have? That's about all I find on Google.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Nah, I think it's the same as people... in spite of height some are just... more well endowed than others.


----------



## cmarie

Nightside said:


> Oh gosh, an extra long pregnancy every time! At least you knew what to expect! I wish I had that kind of info on Tica.
> 
> Cmarie, it hadn't occurred to me that mares might come in sizes!Tica is between 13.3 and 14 hands when I measured so she's not a big girl herself. Maybe she won't get the huge udder some mares have? That's about all I find on Google.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Height doesn't have anything to do with it, some are just smaller than others.


----------



## LouieThePalomino

Nightside said:


> Lol! Horsie nude shots. If only Tica knew how many views she had of her various parts, plastered on the internet. Hehehe. Could you imagine if human doctors did this?
> 
> Would you look at the teats on this one, she could go any day!
> 
> I'd die. XD
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Lol now they think I'm some sort of weirdo. Lol that would be so embarrassing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch

cowgirl928 said:


> are you serious? Those had to be some pretty baked babies


They were always huge, but so was she. There was another girl I knew who's mare always went on day 378, everytime.


----------



## cowgirl928

Oh my gosh that sounds awful! I'm pregnant now and the thought of going even a little over my due date sounds horrendous. I wonder why they hold onto their foals that long? Could it be genetic in the mare? Or just when the foal is ready to be born?


----------



## FGRanch

They say it depends in the fetus, strange. I went a full 42 weeks with both my boys, hope you delivery at 40 weeks!


----------



## Northernstar

FGRanch said:


> That would make sense but my horses seem to foal on the coldest days possible.
> 
> Is there a storm coming anytime soon? Or how about a day that you most certianly can't be home?


That's too funny, FG! Would be just your luck at this point, Nightside - but I hope everything falls into place perfectly for you and Tica


----------



## cowgirl928

I hope so too! I am a very petite young woman though, so based on my body size if our little girl gets to big for me I might have to be induced a little early...:shock:


----------



## Nightside

Haha I was 2 weeks over my due date. Had a big girl with a ton of hair so it was worth it. She is still big for her age, strong as an ox! Over baked babies are the best!

Still nothing from Tica. She was down when I went out at 9, just to get me all excited. Yep. She did it on purpose. I'm positive now. Can't get milk from her though, and she is back to being touchy about them.being handled.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

No foal! Not even any changes to report, really.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

Another day has come and gone and nothing new to report. Maybe Tica wants to make a liar out of you, FGRanch. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch

Oh for serious mare?!?!?! She needs to go for a trailer ride, shake it lose!


----------



## Nightside

I have the same thought when I call her across the pasture to come get her meals! I'm hoping that baby would just jiggle on out of there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo

I shouldn't smile knowing you'res till waiting too, but go on then, maybe i will a little - I think Fox and Tica are both laughing at us - it's a race to see who'll foal first (and my monies still on Tica).

Come on girls, give us a break and have these babies! :wink: xx


----------



## Nightside

I know it! I have a friend who has sheep dropping lambs left and right and I can't squeeze one foal out of a horse. Now when I check her lady parts I say hello to the foal that must SURELY be just out of view.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Somehow i missed this thread. Your girl is really pretty!


----------



## FGRanch

At this rate my mares that are due in April are gonna go sooner...that mare of yours, ugh!! I can only imagine how you feel


----------



## BellaMFT

jeez....come on Tica. I found three new gray hairs this morning. I'm pretty sure their from all of these mares driving us crazy. :lol:


----------



## Nightside

horsecrazygirl said:


> Somehow i missed this thread. Your girl is really pretty!


Thank you.  I'm really excited to see a little Paso running around!

Shoot FGRanch, she may have decided she doesn't like this year at all. Maybe she has an elephant in there, they probably take longer to bake. I've always wanted a horsephant.

My husband actually commented on how I look twice my age from all this not sleep I'm getting.*Oi, mares. x.x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch

Smack that man and the mare!


----------



## Kayella

An elephant's gestation period is 2 years. Better buckle down. :wink:


----------



## Nightside

This is what she does all day. Screw that hay you bought me I'm going to grind your pasture into dust! 

Hopefully horsephants sell for good money. Maybe it'll be gaited. Ugly as sin, but so are a lo of designer mixes people pay big bucks for. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

Nothing! No milk, no foal, nothing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch

She is close, look at her!


----------



## Critter sitter

a watched pot never boils


----------



## BellaMFT

Critter sitter said:


> a watched pot never boils


 
But, mare watching is so much more fun. :wink:


----------



## cowgirl928

I get back from a trip and shes STILL pregnant?! Come on! I was hoping she would have popped while I was gone...


----------



## Nightside

Critter sitter said:


> a watched pot never boils


Haha, I only check on her 3 times during the day and 3 times at night now! That's barely any! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar

Hang in there, Nightside! She's bound to foal before this century's over!


----------



## cowgirl928

Kayella said:


> An elephant's gestation period is 2 years. Better buckle down. :wink:


could you imagine being pregnant for TWO YEARS?! I'm only 20 weeks in and I'm about to throw my hands up haha on the bright side, that would be two years without periods....I guess it's a toss up :lol:


----------



## BarrelBunny

cowgirl928 said:


> could you imagine being pregnant for TWO YEARS?! I'm only 20 weeks in and I'm about to throw my hands up haha on the bright side, that would be two years without periods....I guess it's a toss up :lol:


..and two years without riding.. :shock:

This mare needs to pop already! I have been stalking this thread for so long now!! :lol:


----------



## FGRanch

Just don't check her for the next few nights, she will have a baby one of these mornings...I am seriously tired of waiting for her to foal, can only imagine how you feel.


----------



## Nightside

I know it! Shuffling out there a night used to be exciting, now it feels like a chore. She doesn't even give me false hope!

And as long as you aren't big as a house while pregnant, I'd still ride. Baby Myst grow slow to bake for two years!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

and I also recently read that baby elephants are 260 lbs average at birth. I give kudos to elephant cows to be able to do that haha


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

I got to experience the pregnant for 2 years thing... my kids were 14 months apart. I had storybook pregnancies, though, so I loved every minute of it!


----------



## Northernstar

I'll tell you, the most unfair pregnancy comparison I can think of is the MI Black Bear! The sow's in a state of sleep, cozy in her den, and she hardly realises she's in labor. Her (usually two) cubs_ only weigh 9 0z. at birth!_ Then they crawl up and suckle as needed while she remains in her state of sleep. Now granted, my two boys were only 7lbs 6 0z, and 7lbs 1 0z,_ but still_.....


----------



## cowgirl928

they only weigh 9 ounces at birth?! no way...my baby weighs 9 ounces now!


----------



## Northernstar

Yep, it's true! haha Probably predestined that way so labor/birth doesn't wake her and expend too much energy - in N MI, they have their cubs in Jan - Feb, so during that time the cubs can nurse and sleep. Spring doesn't arrive until around May here, (no matter what the calender says), and then she'll emerge with her (now strong) young....


----------



## cowgirl928

well that is actually pretty darn cool. That way her and her babies are safe during their period of vulnerability


----------



## Kayella

They sleep through their labor and the fussy crying phase? Bear mamas sound pretty darn lucky to me! :wink:


----------



## cowgirl928

Any updates Nightside?


----------



## Nightside

****! I must have been a bear in my past life. I took a two hour nap in the middle of labor. Had an 8 pound, 15 ounce girl. 

As for Tica! She eats, drinks, poops, and mocks me while I check her. No milk but udders fluctuate between full and hard at night to normal during the day. Pink lady parts. She is shaped like a bell from behind and hips totally sunken.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

Nightside said:


> ****! I must have been a bear in my past life. I took a two hour nap in the middle of labor. Had an 8 pound, 15 ounce girl.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:shock: You had a practically 9 lb girl and too a 2 hour nap during labor?! holy buckets. 

Is Tica waxing or anything? Do we have a milk color on her?


----------



## Nightside

Haha, the whole thing was 6 hours. Went into the hospital when my water broke at 1 am. Had her at 7. Big hips have to be good for something besides a big bootie! :lol:

No wax, her milk is a light yellow when I can get it. Not quite white, but very pale. And it ranges from mucousy to sticky.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch

No way could I nap, was far to excited!! No wonder I don't sleep when horses are due...


----------



## Nightside

Lol, I was tired and hurting. So, nap time kicked in. Hubby had the audacity to ask "Do we have to go to the hospital /now/?" Yes, now! He was watching a movie on tv. I just thought I had back pain and my water broke.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

haha I do have to thank my Russian heritage for these birthing hips then  however I am the only child in my family that was born close to my due date, everyone else has been born 1 month early so I'm almost hoping for that because I'll possibly be put on bedrest because of my stature and then my muscles get floppy and it'll take longer to get back into riding! all sorts of things. Unless I'm already being a paranoid pregnant lady with pregnancy brain...but that would never happen....haha jk


----------



## Nightside

Haha I was two weeks over, technically on bed rest but I was restless so I rearranged furniture. I did my own thing through the whole pregnancy. Ate whatever I wanted. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch

Oh I was in the worst denial ever that I was in labor! Both my kids were two weeks late


----------



## cowgirl928

oh gosh. What does labor feel like btw? I have no idea what to expect and it rather terrifies me because it will be like nothing I've ever felt before....


----------



## FGRanch

It is sooo different for everyone and every child. With my first I was just uncomfortable and grumpy, with my second I was sure I was gonna die, pain was unbearable in my back, couldn't even stand by the end of it and usually I deal with pain like a champ! My water never broke with either of my boys ( most don't )


----------



## cmarie

Kinda like menstrual cramps, but come and go, start out like and get harder or hurt more then lessen and almost go away.


----------



## cowgirl928

really? Your water didn't break? 

I guess I'm mostly nervous because I am already having severe back and leg pain and the thought of it getting worse makes me cringe. Granted I have a pretty darn high pain tolerance and I say it with honesty, but this makes me nervous. I've been in some horrible accidents and I know what to expect with normal bodily injuries, but this is something I've never experienced and the unexpected factor of it really gets to me.


----------



## FGRanch

Do not expect your water to break, I believe that 70% of womans water do not break.


----------



## WyndellaRose

I didn't realize I was in labor with my son (my one and only for now...) because I didn't feel contractions except for a very slight tightening on occasion until my contractions were 3 minutes apart. Arrived at the hospital at 8 cm and my son was born 2 hours and 44 minutes later. Didn't get any meds either cause I arrived too far along. I did end up with back labor AS SOON as my butt hit that stupid hospital bed. That was the worst part. My water didn't break either until they punctured it. 10 minutes later I was pushing!!! Fun story. 

Anyway, I pray Tica decides to foal soon...the mares on mare stare are boring me tonight...perhaps because 3 of them went this afternoon and I saw 2 of them. And good luck and best wishes to all those pregnant human mom's out there! I hope to be one again next year.


----------



## BrieannaKelly

cowgirl928 said:


> really? Your water didn't break?
> 
> I guess I'm mostly nervous because I am already having severe back and leg pain and the thought of it getting worse makes me cringe. Granted I have a pretty darn high pain tolerance and I say it with honesty, but this makes me nervous. I've been in some horrible accidents and I know what to expect with normal bodily injuries, but this is something I've never experienced and the unexpected factor of it really gets to me.


I'll jump in real quick, my water broke just as I was rolling out of bed to go to the bathroom when I was holding off for so long to begin with. Never had contractions until about an hour after they gave me the shot of potocine(sp?) after checking into the hospital. Everything is so unpredictable and different for everyone. Wishing you the best! ;-)


----------



## ThePaintGirl

I just read 30 pages hoping there would be pictures of a cute little foal at the end. Im giving your wonderful mare 3 days. If no foal by then, Im driving to your place and having a talk with her 

She has been warned


----------



## Northernstar

How's everything going with Tica today, Nightside? Any changes? I'm rooting for you in this wait!


----------



## Nightside

I had back pain and my water broke, so I figured I would go on down to the hospital. After that it was lots of hating my husband, cussing out nurses who said I was too far in for an epidural, and after some more cussing I got one, lol. That's when I took a 2 hour nap and the hospital stuff woke me up and said they'd make me get a c-section if I didn't have that baby soon. ****ed me right off. But I had her naturally.

No change in Tica. Her udder seems a touch bigger but that's it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

I think I want a partial epidural. If I can't walk or anything I may go insane. They knew what to say to make you have her lol

This mare is going to drive us all up a wall.


----------



## Reckyroo

Come on Tica - you can foal now. Foxy's had hers so I can concentrate on yours again :lol:


----------



## Nightside

Lol I didn't even notice not being able to feel anything. I just felt good!

If one more mare foals before Tica, I'm going tohave to trailer her to a cattle ranch with a squeeze chute and get that baby out the hard way. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Its your turn now!!! Come on babeeeee!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

*politely knocks on babies current home* hello? Anyone home? I know you can hear me baby. If you don't come out soon you're gonna get a bunch of crazy ladies coming to see you!


----------



## Jacqua Stud

What's the bet the foal is waiting for a red carpet, paparazzi, millions of fans screaming, and a gold statue in his/her honor


----------



## anniegirl

Come on Ticaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nightside

My mares think they are SO.FUNNY.

I have given up putting Tica in her little paddock, thinking maybe that's why she won't foal. She is out with one other mare, Calypso, a 15.2 hand grey. I shine my light around and what do I see? A grey mare laying down and another sleeping standing. So I start making my way over and realize Tica! Tics is the one standing!

Now they've done it.

I'm bald.

Just tore out all my hair. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Tica, Tica, TICA! FOAL already! :lol:


----------



## Lwhisperer

Yay, another Calypso! That's my baby's name! And what a rude trick to play... This girl needs to get going! TIIIIIICAAAAAA.... What on earth are you waiting for?!?!?!?


----------



## Nightside

Still nothing! 

I got Calypso on the day of the supposed apocalypse and needed a name that fit. Calypso it was!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

Pictures from this morning! There is pony pornfor those at school/work! :lol:



























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Ha! Gotta love pony porn! My husband was like oh..... o-0
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

lol she has to drop this hostage some time soon


----------



## TheRoundPen

hopefully soon


----------



## anniegirl

She cant hold it in much longer!!!!!!!


----------



## EliRose

Yeah . . . I opened this on the bus.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

You'd think she would get tired of lugging that belly around! Everybody is due for some wormer but I've been trying to hold out til she foals! K know some kinds are safe but I'm paranoid, I waited this long and don't want to mess anything up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Good grief, what IS IT with the mares this year?!?! I swear, they're trying to drive us completely insane so they can take over the world...it's their diabolical plan for world domination. *rolls eyes*

ETA: I would dose her with Ivermectin now before she foals. I say this because 1) you don't want her having to deal with the stress of a worm load at foaling, and 2) you want to get rid of the parasites before baby hits the ground and can potentially ingest them, either directly from her bum or legs while searching for the nipple (or just taste testing mom), or from ingesting mom's feces directly, as some, if not all foals will do. JMO, but it's better to do it than have the baby pick up a worm load from day 1.


----------



## Nightside

That's a good point, I didn't think of the foal picking up worms. I got Dumor this time, as it said it was safe for pregnant mares, but I've been stalling. Guess everybody is getting a surprise before their dinner! >
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

her butt looks like jelly!


----------



## Nightside

Gotta get some peanut butter for that jelly butt! XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

Nightside said:


> Gotta get some peanut butter for that jelly butt! XD
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


bahaha! this cracked me up. Do you like the crusts on or off? :lol:


----------



## Nightside

Crust on! I don't really love the crust but it looks weird without it. Crunchy or smooth peanut butter is fine. You? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo

Nightside said:


> Crust on! I don't really love the crust but it looks weird without it. Crunchy or smooth peanut butter is fine. You?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Peanut button on toast with a banana sliced on top! Yum 

The weather looks fantastic there - we had three weeks of beautiful warm (which is a rarity in the UK lol) sunny days, then the weather turned, the snow blizzards came and the rain started and then bam! Fox foaled! Maybe Tica's waiting for the snow :rofl:


----------



## Nightside

If she is waiting for it to snow, she better start migrating! :lol: Florida doesn't get much snow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

Ok..I have to stop obsessing over these threads...I just jumped on here because I saw you had an update and thought she had her foal!!! My mare is prob in her stall right now having hers and Im too busy checking on everyone else's...LOL


----------



## horsecrazygirl

When this baby is born, you better not name it peanut butter or jelly like they did in madagascar 2. "apples, bannas, PEACHES"


----------



## Nightside

horsecrazygirl said:


> When this baby is born, you better not name it peanut butter or jelly like they did in madagascar 2. "apples, bannas, PEACHES"


Lol It actually made me think of peanut butter/jelly themed names! Maybe if she was having a registered Palomino it could be Bread n Butter.

But no, I don't think I could really call a foal Butter. XD

NOT THAT I HAVE ONE TO REPORT ANYWAY.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m32f78pDz81rqrr67o1_500.gif

That pretty much sums up how I feel. x.x


----------



## anniegirl

LOL!! I hear ya Nightside!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Nightside said:


> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m32f78pDz81rqrr67o1_500.gif
> 
> That pretty much sums up how I feel. x.x


Oh my goodness!!! I laughed til I cried thats how I feel too!!! So funny!


----------



## cowgirl928

ahaha so did i! Nightside you have far to much personality to keep any of us off this thread lol I die every time I read responses


----------



## Nightside

Haha, I aim to please! 

The foal will probably come tonight because I am too tired to deal with it. I spent an hour after Thunder in the pasture and he is normally an easy boy to catch. Yesterday he lucked out with the dewormer because the plunger was stuck. I took it out of his mouth to try and get it started and squirted it right in the dirt. Had to buy another tube today and he thought he would be fresh and turn his butt at me so he caught hell. Of course I'd be wearing my not designed for running in boots so now I have blisters but that joker didn't get the last laugh.

Tica's belly seems lower than ever but other than that, no change.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo

Nightside said:


> Haha, I aim to please!
> 
> The foal will probably come tonight because I am too tired to deal with it. I spent an hour after Thunder in the pasture and he is normally an easy boy to catch. Yesterday he lucked out with the dewormer because the plunger was stuck. I took it out of his mouth to try and get it started and squirted it right in the dirt. Had to buy another tube today and he thought he would be fresh and turn his butt at me so he caught hell. Of course I'd be wearing my not designed for running in boots so now I have blisters but that joker didn't get the last laugh.
> 
> Tica's belly seems lower than ever but other than that, no change.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep, too tired to want it to arrive tonight, it'll be here in the morning!
Come on Tica - man (or mare) up and share this baby !


----------



## Jalter

Subbing


----------



## Nightside

Yeah, worst part is I have to stay up til 3 AM to pick hubby up from work, so I'm hating all you Irish folk right now, haha. I'm Italian and I don't drink much so this is not my holiday. 

So, even though I'd like to give up, I may as well keep bugging Tica tonight. She darn well deserves it. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She will wait til you pull out of the driveway to get him and boom!! Here's to wishing for a foal tonight!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

well tonight has all the ingredients to be the night...LOL


----------



## Breezy2011

I went through all 34 pages in this foaling thread, hoping there was a foal pic on the next page! Tica have your foal already!!!!! Anyways, subbing!


----------



## TheRoundPen

Any foal yet, Miss Tica?


----------



## Nightside

Nothing yet! Sorry for no updates, I had a very bad day. I got a call about some pot bellies that needed reaching so I drove an hour in my small car to get them. A dump truck cut in front of me and quickly left 3 huge cracks in my windshield. GREAT.

Picked up 2 ornery pigs (one being very pregnant it seems) and hog tied them in the back of my car. Drove an hour home. I really hope hubby doesn't get a ticket, he has to go to work and we don't have time to have it fixed tonight!

-headdesk-

WHERE IS MY TABLE FLIP?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Well, that sucks! Some of those guys can be so disrespectful of others on the road. 
Have yourself some hot tea and just relax. Kudos to you for rescuing the pbp's too...especially if the one is pregnant!


----------



## Nightside

Yep, junk was flying out and my windshield needs to be replaced. There goes all the fun money I set aside for my birthday! My husband said I should have chased the truck down.and.got their insurance but it shocked me so much I slammed the brakes and didn't think of that. 

By the time I get to the piggies I am in tears and the guy that was holding them was a tire salesman. He couldn't do anything about t windshield but he gave me two new tires, I was a mess, lol.

I've had a few pot bellies so I'm hoping these will tame down quickly. I guess time will tell if I end up with a dozen little ones.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar

You poor thing! Sounds indeed like a very bad day! But what a nice man to give you those tires! He probably felt_ so bad_ he couldn't give you a new windshield. Isn't it amazing how we meet people in the strangest of circumstances who end up doing good deeds for us?  Maybe a good soak in the bath, (or a long, cool shower if FL weather is hot right now) Sip on a delicate glass of white wine, take a deep breath, and know that all will be well tomorrow, and that God is good.


----------



## Nightside

I just hope I can get that windshield fixed before I get a ticket, that would be the icing on the cake today! The tires that my car needs aren't cheap so that made me feel a bit bette, I just hope windshields aren't too outrageous, I've honestly never had to replace one. As long as I can get it fixed at least I will still be able to see my dad for my birthday, we are 4 days apart. Not the big night out I was planning but maybe something will come up and it will work out. There are more important things in life.

Here is the female pig. Maybe she will have her babies before Tica, that'd be a laugh.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternTale

that poor pig looks like shes dragging her babies... LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lwhisperer

Sorry about your windshield! I don't know if it's true or not, but I've been told that you can't get ticketed just because you have a crack in the windshield. That can be added to a ticket for something else, however... For instance, if you were speeding, they would initially pull you over for the speeding, then tack on the cracked windshield as well. 

That could be way off, but it's what I've been told for years. Hope things start looking up for you... Maybe Tica will drop that baby at exactly the right time just to be nice... :smile:


----------



## Northernstar

Awww! What a sweet little girl! I hope everything starts going a little more up-hill for you, and when exactly is your birthday, btw?  Took a look but couldn't see it. Regardless, wishing you a tremendous birthday, now or up coming!!! Could you just imagine Tica having that foal, and little piglets? You would be the first to say your birthday was 'quite eventful'! I remember a neat quote I heard from an Englishman in an interview, and he said, "My dad always said, 'Never wash your woolies in hot water'".


----------



## Nightside

I read somewhere that it is good for the teats to drag the ground because it.makes them tough, as babies are born with needle sharp teeth. OW! I do feel sorry for her waddling around. 

My birthday is April 6th, my dads the 2nd. By May I might be flooded with babies if everything works out, piglets, a foal, and puppies as well! 

You guys are great for cheering me up. I like to plan things so it drives me batty when unexpected bills spring up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

She looks like one of my pbp's I had named Spamee! I think her momma belly is just too cute!


----------



## Nightside

My husband is a jokester and named the girl Windy. The boy is Shield. Windshield. Har har har. 

I do love chubby piggies. I hate when people let the poor things get morbidly obese though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

Aweeee...thats sounds like one extremely long dayyyyyyy....but on the positive side...I dont think you can get a ticket unless the crack is so bad that its obstructing the driver's vision while driving....and your pig is adorable!!! More babies!!!! You will surely have to post pics when they are born...one of my barn cats is prego as well....sure can tell spring is in the air! I hope you have had a calmer evening and all is well


----------



## Lwhisperer

Nightside said:


> My husband is a jokester and named the girl Windy.



AACK!!!!! I read JUST this sentence and FREAKED OUT thinking Tica had had a filly :shock: and FLEW back through the last couple pages of posts for baby pictures only to come up with nothing... OH MY GOODNESS!!! You were talking about the PIG! Gah. Give me a heart attack, why don't ya?!?!? Lol!!!

P.S. My little 10-month gelding's registered name is Salutes B Windy, so I approve of "Windy," in spite of the cheesy humor! :wink:


----------



## Nightside

Lwhisperer said:


> AACK!!!!! I read JUST this sentence and FREAKED OUT thinking Tica had had a filly :shock: and FLEW back through the last couple pages of posts for baby pictures only to come up with nothing... OH MY GOODNESS!!! You were talking about the PIG! Gah. Give me a heart attack, why don't ya?!?!? Lol!!!
> 
> P.S. My little 10-month gelding's registered name is Salutes B Windy, so I approve of "Windy," in spite of the cheesy humor! :wink:


Oh no, sorry! No foals here! I wish. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoundPen

any update?


----------



## Lwhisperer

Nightside said:


> Oh no, sorry! No foals here! I wish.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Lol, that's ok. I had a good laugh at myself. :lol:


----------



## scubadreams

Come on baby it is time to come into the world : )


----------



## Nightside

Still nothing! A horse rescue nearby just got in 8 foals under 2 weeks old. Makes me feel bad for all the little ones without a home and I am so desperately waiting on mine!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

We are all waiting for Tica... she doesn't seem to listen


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Aw! That's awful!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jalter

Every morning, checking this thread is the firat thing I do. Come on Tica.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

Haha, she's the first thing I check in the morning and the last thing I check before I go to sleep!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ParaIndy

Wow, I haven't checked this thread in an least a week, and STILL NO FOAL!!!!!!


----------



## Reckyroo

For some reason, Horse Forum was offline in the UK all yesterday - i logged on this morning to see Tica's thread at the top of the list and excitedly logged on - and NOTHING :evil:

Come on Tica - put us impatient humans out of our misery :wink: xx


----------



## cowgirl928

It's been a while since I checked and she is still holding out. COME ON YOU'VE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

cowgirl928 said:


> It's been a while since I checked and she is still holding out. COME ON YOU'VE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME


That's the story of ALL the mares this year, it seems. :???:


----------



## FGRanch

For serious! Been gone for a week and still no baby? Angry!


----------



## anniegirl

Its ok...Annie has been dripping milk that has gone from yellowish to whitish in the last week...and still nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im losing my mind...**** at this point Ill be happy if she pops him out before next frickin christmas....


----------



## Nightside

I know it you guys! I'm sorry! I've done everything but shove Crisco up there and force feed her Chinese food. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

Hey! Chinese food!!! Im gonna try that tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nightside

It worked for me when I was only two weeks over! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

anniegirl said:


> Its ok...Annie has been dripping milk that has gone from yellowish to whitish in the last week...


INTERESTING! I guess I should make room in my cellar for some carrots....I'm just sayin. BAHAHAHA! :wink:


----------



## Jalter

Nightside said:


> I know it you guys! I'm sorry! I've done everything but shove Crisco up there and force feed her Chinese food.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


****, that post made my day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

I'm with Jalter...made my day! hahahahaha now who wants Chinese...? (I guess us pregnant females just need egg rolls and sweet and sour sauce..dangit I'm hungry now.)


----------



## Cacowgirl

I'm up for Chinese. Love egg rolls.


----------



## Nightside

Egg rolls are the best! I love love making them and would eat them 24/7 if I could! Mmm...

Anyway!

No foal but I did have my windshield replaced today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

I think we need to see some more pictures of Tica...


----------



## Jalter

Glynnis said:


> I think we need to see some more pictures of Tica...


I agree. Also, I am new to the foaling aspect of the horse world, but if your mare was supposed to give birth before now, should you call a vet? I know maiden mares tend to be more unpredictable, but I'm just comparing it to human pregnancy I guess. If the birth is late, it usually means something Is wrong, but may be able to be fixed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

Haha, I'll get some more picturesif I can, I've had to do feedings while holding my daughter so I haven't had an extra hand for cameras!

I'm actually more wondering if I was given an incorrect due date for her. She is perky, eats and drinks normally, and doesn't have any discharge, and the foal is still bouncing around in there, so I haven't been too worried about her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

they foal when they're ready. My mares due date was a few weeks off and she ended up going on Good Friday last year when the date I was given for her was 2 weeks or so into May. 

Yay for new windshields! It's like being able to see in a new light


----------



## Nightside

Here she is! Today I actually got a big puddle of milk from her! Or, pre milk, I guess, it was runny and yellow. She seemed to have lost a few pounds after I wormed her so I added beet pulp to her feed to help her out. I've got a ton from experimenting with the ponies.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Yikes! She certainly LOOKS ready!


----------



## Reckyroo

Jalter said:


> I agree. Also, I am new to the foaling aspect of the horse world, but if your mare was supposed to give birth before now, should you call a vet? I know maiden mares tend to be more unpredictable, but I'm just comparing it to human pregnancy I guess. If the birth is late, it usually means something Is wrong, but may be able to be fixed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That worked for me ! I was due to call the vet a week last Thursday (Fox was a month "overdue") and when I went down in the morning - the little man had been born! Give it a try :lol:


----------



## cowgirl928

oh for petes sake if she holds on any longer her butt is going to slide off of her


----------



## Nightside

Butt? What is this butt you speak of? At this point mine is bigger than hers!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CupidsBlessing

Looked through all 39 pages and NO BABY?!?! Lol


----------



## cowgirl928

Nightside you are correct. At this point it's just jelly and bone. My butt is also bigger than hers lol

CupidsBlessing, we feel that way every time we come on this thread.


----------



## Northernstar

Ohhh, bless her sweet heart! She looks just huge in this last photo! She'll be so relieved to have that baby!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Northernstar said:


> Ohhh, bless her sweet heart! She looks just huge in this last photo! She'll be so relieved to have that baby!


IF she'll ever have that baby you mean.


----------



## Spitfire080905

she wants to take her time and make sure that baby is well baked!


----------



## BellaMFT

I think she is trying to over bake that baby.


----------



## Jacqua Stud

She's been 'baking' it for so long I wouldn't be surprise if it came out being burnt around the edges!


----------



## Nightside

Ha! Instead of Peanut Butter I'll have to call it Extra Crispy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

watch now that we've said this the foal will come out with black points :lol:


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

We need to form a "mare's due to have teenage foals" thread! I'm in the same boat...waiting, and waiting.....

Good luck and hope you see a fuzzy foal soon!


----------



## Nightside

Haha! I still got nothing! Her udders have gotten bigger but that's about the only difference.

I can see my breath at 9 am in Florida in late march! Wth!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

^^ talked to my dad this morning. He lives on the Spacecoast .. said it was 40. Ya'll are just getting a milder version of what we had two days ago!

Enjoy it.. pretty soon it will be too hot to breathE!


----------



## New_image

Sigh.........................


----------



## cowgirl928

by the time Tica foals I'll be a mother too for petes sake. and i have until july/august!


----------



## Nightside

No foal to report but I do have piglets! Of course they had to come in the cold!! 3 so far.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

Looks like I'm bottle feeding piggies! Momma pig left them in the dirt in the cold still mostly in the sack. So I brought them in. I usually try to leave critters with their mommas but if I waited much longer they wouldn't be alive this long.

2 girls and 1 boy. She seemed to be done with baby having but it would be a tiny litter so I will keep checking on her.

I figured you guys would want to see SOME kind of baby animal!








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar

Ohhhh my gosh! Those sweet little babies!! I agree with trying hard to keep with the mother, but definately agree you did the right thing. Tica is temporarily forgiven at the moment! haha Are you feeding them with a dropper?


----------



## Nightside

A baby medicine syringe. Of course they had to come while hubby is at work and I have no car so they are eating puppy milk replacement. At least I'm a decent dog breeder and always have giant containers of that but he is picking up goat milk on his way home. They went from cold and greyish colored to pink and making happy piggy sounds so they seem to be doingokay. All the piggy websites say their chances are slim without momma but I never go down without a fight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

I love piglets!!!


----------



## Northernstar

Sounds awesome, Nightside! - keep up the good work, and keep piggy updates coming


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Who knows it's a full moon! You may end up with a foal too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

My piggies seem to be doing well so far! They have eaten and pooped and are warm under their heat lamp. I already had a long day but I guess I'm in for a long night! And Tica showed no signs of releasing her prisoner when I just checked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Oh my gosh! They are adorable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose

Oh, those piglets are precious! Of course Tica will probably foal tonight lol.


----------



## Jacqua Stud

You should run outside with one of the piglets and wave it in front of her face, maybe she'll get jealous and pop out hers!!


----------



## Nightside

Well, Tica is very antsy today and gave me a sound kick when I went to check her vulva so I really got after her. Ouch! It has been nearly 10 years since my last kick! She's never cared about me looking back there.

The piggies made it through the night and I tried to introduce them back to momma but she runs from them. 

Here are the 3 little pigs.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

Nightside said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


SQUEEEE! so cute! those little wet noses are adorable


----------



## txlovemyhorses

the piglets are so cute


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Tica you have got to be kidding me. There is no way you haven't foaled yet.


----------



## SoldOnGaited

Awwww those piglets are soooo cute!! They look so silky soft. Adorable.

Oh btw...C'mon already Tica!! Sheesh!


----------



## Reckyroo

She's waiting till sunday to have it so you can call it Easter Egg!


----------



## Nightside

Tica still hasn't popped! She was much nicer after yesterdays attitude adjustment and I am sore!

The runt piglet isn't doing so well, I think the other two pushed her out of the box and she was cold by the time I got to her. :/ She has her own box now and she was able to drink a little but not very lively. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

AWwww!!! Poor little girl.  Hopefully she will recover. They are just so cute!


----------



## anniegirl

poor piglet....I hope she turns around for you....and COME ON TICA!!!!!!!!! SHEESH!!!!!!


----------



## Nightside

Still nothing out of Tica! I had to wake my husband because the bulb broke on the heat lamp and sent him to the store and held the piglets under my shirt until he could get back. I babied the runt all day and she didn't pull through.  I feel bad but the other two seem to be doing well at least.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose

Aw, poor little darling


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I'm sorry! Sending healthy vibes your way for your other babies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

sorry to hear...


----------



## Nightside

Tica has teeny tiny little nipples now! Her udder is so full it is now one big piece.

I also have good news for the piggies! I took my daughter to an Easter egg hunt and ended up talking to someone who has a litter of pigs and a momma pig with plenty of milk to go around. So, the piggies have a momma again. I'm told the momma hog didn't even notice the extra mouths. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

Thats AWESOMEEEE!!!!!!!!:clap: You must be so relieved and sounds like Tica wont be long! Happy Foaling and keep us posted!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Sorry to hear you lost a piggy . I have a mini pig and I just love him to pieces, so I have a soft spot for piggies. Hopefully you have a foal soon! I think we are all about to go nuts waiting on our mares, they need to come on already!


----------



## Nightside

Tica has huge udders now! o.o I could only snap a few quick pictures, I've been really busy but here is milk?










And the queen of procrastination herself.










I know, pics aren't great, DD has been hell on wheels lately. Hitting that evil 2 year old age soon, haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar

Awww, that sweet girl! She looks _so ready_ to have that baby


----------



## RiverBelle

Still no baby?! this poor foal is going to come out burnt and smoking at this rate!


----------



## Nightside

FOAAAALL ISSSS HEEEREE. NO APRIL FOOLING I SWEAR
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BellaMFT

Congrats!!!! Pictures are needed. This is so exciting.


----------



## Nightside

A colt I'm pretty sure! Already dry! How do I know if it drank or pooped? OMG SO HAPPY. Already walking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BellaMFT

Oh my goodness that is a lot of cuteness. I think she over "baked" him.:rofl: He is adorable.


----------



## Nightside

He swishes his tail some, I guess an enema is in order? And he nudges the udder but I haven't seen him latch. But he walks! I was sitting a little ways away and he came over, sniffed my face, turned around, tripped, and fell into my lap.

So I think I'll call him Jester!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BellaMFT

I'll bet he has found the "milk store" already. I am not sure how you know if he pooped if you weren't there. Hopefully someone will know that answer. Have you been able to touch him and put stuff on the umbilical stub?


----------



## Nightside

Oh yes, he's been dipped and manhandled a little. Tica saw me coming and I wasn't sure how she would be. Then she was like yep, babysitter is here. And laid down, so she didn't give two hoots about me there, as long as it means I don't have to molest her anymore! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BellaMFT

I don't think a enema is going to hurt him. Just in case. That good that she is okay with you around the baby. That is going to make it easier for you. They grow up so fast.


----------



## BellaMFT

Do you think he'll be grulla?


----------



## Nightside

He's a ham!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

I'm not sure! Maybe one of the color experts can guess. I was told his sire was black or Smokey black before he went grey so the breeder could have been mistaken. But the odds are against him to stay dark with two grey parents. XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

And wouldn't you know it, I checked her at 1 this morning.just to make extra sure.I didn't.have an Easter foal and she showed no signs of imminent foaling! Tricky mare!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Yay! Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

Congrats! He is so adorable 
Tica sure fooled you lol


----------



## texasgal

Precious! Congrats on the April Fools baby..


----------



## EliRose

What a well-baked little cutie! Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissColors

Congrats. I'm not a color expert but he does look gurllea.

Or how early you spell it. Its to early for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

The only way he could be grulla is if atleast one parent is grulla, and even then he'd only have a small chance. It looks like he is definitely going to grey out though with how dark his legs and face are. That is way too mature a color for a foal, which is what grey tends to do. He is stinkin' cute, though! What an attention hog. :lol:


----------



## Ambomoonu

Finally! So lucky a April fools baby! So cute.


----------



## Kayella

Oopsies, that should say a dun parent. Doesn't matter what kind of dun it is haha. Too early in the morning


----------



## Nightside

Thanks everyone! I was thinking he would be grey but grey is fine by me! 

I just came back out to check on them and it must be nap time. 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Prolly took him hours to figger out howta fold those legs up and lie down!


----------



## Nightside

Haha, he cheats and mostly flops over!









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LouieThePalomino

omg!congrats! hes adorable! Will he stay that color or grey out?


----------



## nvr2many

April Fools!!! Congrats! What a cutie!!


----------



## Nightside

I'm pretty sure he'll grey out.  I took a video, ill try and find a way to upload it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

AWEEEEEEEEEE congrats!!!!! He's adorable!!!!!!!! Yay for Tica!!!!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Finally someone on here has popped! Congratulations, he is such a cutie!


----------



## Cacowgirl

He is adorable! So glad things went well for Tica. Jester is a cute name.


----------



## Nightside

I think this is the link to the video? I can't wait til he can run and show off those Paso gaits!

https://fbcdn-video-a.akamaihd.net/..._=1364955613_e6f05779773fec54e8cd4b3ab0a89e67
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

I cant find the placenta but it is possible critters got to it. I can't even find a bloody/torn up patch of grass or dirt to suggest she gave birth there. She is still dripping some blood but is eating and drinking normally and her temp is 98.4 I'm waiting a call back from the vet who is already out on a call. Should I be too worried yet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

Okay, I found the afterbirth in a bush! It is mostly dried out but seems to be all there. Thank goodness for hungry buzzards circling. I feel much better!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Congratulations!! He is very handsome! Glad all seems well!


----------



## Nightside

Mommies make the best forts!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

^^^^ OMG! The cutest ever!


----------



## cmarie

He's very cute, congrats, the long wait was well worth it.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Yay!! he is so cute!


----------



## armydogs

I just read this whole thread. Just when I would think there would be a foal.....nothing! I'm glad she finally had him. He is adorable. I can't wait to watch him grow. Congratulations!


----------



## Nightside

Thanks everyone! I'm just pleased as punch that it all went smoothly and everyone is healthy. Couldn't ask for more! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Adorable colt, congrats!!


----------



## Lwhisperer

YAY, FINALLY!!!!! What an adorable little boy! Congrats, Nightside! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

Thank you! Every time I look outside, I'm amazed, haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RiverBelle

He is adorable!! congrats on the beautiful baby! I had twin baby goats born this morning too! I named the girl April and the boy Fool. lol I love the name Jester. It really fits him!!


----------



## txlovemyhorses

Yea he's finally here!!! Congratulations he is so cute and love his name


----------



## ParaIndy

Congrats on the cutie!! He was born on my brother's birthday to!


----------



## Nightside

Those are really cute goat names!

My dads birthday is tomorrow, mine is on the 6th. But April Fools is not a bad birthday at all for a goof of a colt. He likes to run off already, much to Tica's dismay!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

I'm beat, too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar

_Congratulations Nightside and Tica!!!_ He's an absolute precious dream of a little colt, and you must be so proud! I'm very happy for you! Some of life's most wonderful things are definately worth waiting for


----------



## PreciousPony

Congrats!!!! He really is SO CUTE and I think Jester is the perfect name for him  It already seems to fit.

What I think is funny is that he really does look "burnt" around the edges like he was cooked too long


----------



## Nightside

Thanks you guys!  I feel like a grandma, I sent just about everybody I know some baby horse pictures today, haha!

And yes, he's one well-done colt! No pink in the middle!: lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

2 down (thankfully) 2 more to go!


----------



## Druydess

Congrats!! What a lovely boy!!


----------



## Nightside

Thank you!

Tica and Jester are doing well! He's not as brave as he was yesterday, he's sticking right to momma. But he's pooped and peed and is just so stinking cute!









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch

About dang time! Jester is a looker, very nice colt! Congrats


----------



## cowgirl928

Oh he is to flippin cute. His legs are so long and awkward its adorable


----------



## Reckyroo

I knew it - as soon as I go on holiday, he arrives haha 

Congrats - he's gorgeous  xx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Congratulations!!!! That is one fine looking little colt there, and I love his color! I'm so glad these mares are finally starting to cooperate! LOL!


----------



## Nightside

Thanks everyone! He's doing really well! Very healthy guy and he is loud! And right now he's in his first thunderstorm, poor guy. Tica just wouldn't go in the covered paddock but at least it's been warm out. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dieselcowgirl

Congrats on a cutie!


----------



## Nightside

Here is little man this morning. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

He's looking great!!! Love his colour


----------



## Nightside

Hmm... pretty sure this doesn't fit yet... Just tried it on him to see how much growing he has to do to fit! He's very skittish when you first approach him but if you can get your hands on him he's like oh, I remember you, we're friends!

Funny little guy.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Cutie!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

Oh he is so darn cute. Can't wait to see what his personality develops into  Does he have a playmate?


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Love all the pictures! He is too stinkin' cute!


----------



## Nightside

Right now he really wants to play with the ponies but momma won't let him near them! So he's stuck playing with my dog because Tica doesn't mind that
XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

